# Happy Freedom Day!



## mellerisa (Jul 22, 2012)

Happy Freedom Day to my Golden Freedom girl Liberty! 

It was one year ago today that she and over 500 other dogs and puppies were rescued from a large-scale commercial breeding facility in Quebec in the largest such seizure in Canadian history.

She was approximately 2.5 years old, nameless, pregnant and living in deplorable conditions.

Today she is living a normal doggy life full of toys, treats, hugs, kisses and LOTS of love!

I am so thankful for the many volunteers who helped save so many lives. Many people probably think Liberty is a lucky girl, but I know I am definitely the lucky one for being able to earn the love and trust of this amazingly strong little dog! 










Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How lucky you both are to have found each other! Here's wishing for many more years of togetherness.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

What a perfect name for her!


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

What a wonderful day for both of you! She looks so happy what a blessing you are to each other


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Freedom Day to a sweet girl. You are both lucky to have each other.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Bless you.  She is getting everything she deserves I see.!


----------

